# Dew Claws



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Are you for or against dew claw removal? I know that for grooming they can be in the way if they are not removed but I was wondering what every ones thoughts/preferences were about them. I know some folks equate the procedure equal to tail and ear docking in some circles as cruel and another torture for owner convenience again equal to spays and neuters.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm all for removal of dewclaws as it will prevent the dog from accidentally getting the dewclaw caught on something and it painfully being ripped out.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

Against!! They are their thumbs (more than just a nail). It's illegal to remove them here (front paws -- most don't have them on the back, but some do) unless medically necessary. its more than taking off the nail, Id never do it unless there was a medical reason.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Interesting thread. I've always been kind of irritated at my vet who refused to remove Lucy's dew claws when I had her spayed. The nails on dew claws are SO HARD to clip. Any helpful hints? I've tried doing it right after bath with her paws wet but even that doesn't work. There's not enough "claw" to pull away from the paw and keep all the hair (even when wet) away from the pedi-paw grinder I use.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

my male anatolian pup was the only one in his litter of 9 with rear dew claws. the rear dew claws are not articulated like the front. they can easily be ripped off during play. I had only the rears removed when he got fixed.

I don't believe in removing the front dew claws. all my dogs have had them, I guess that's why I think it's normal.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie has hers too ... they can be a pain to clip, but I don't clip them nearly as often as the rest of her nails. They've never beena problem and help her hold things and turn on a dime when she is running.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> Interesting thread. I've always been kind of irritated at my vet who refused to remove Lucy's dew claws when I had her spayed. The nails on dew claws are SO HARD to clip. Any helpful hints? I've tried doing it right after bath with her paws wet but even that doesn't work. There's not enough "claw" to pull away from the paw and keep all the hair (even when wet) away from the pedi-paw grinder I use.


By the time they are getting neutered or spayed, it is WAY too late to remove dew claws just for convenience sake. By that point, it is major, painful, surgery, like declawing a cat.

If it's going to be done, it needs to be done when they are newborns. At that point, they do not have as much blood flow, and the bones have not hardened. I do not believe that it's not painful, but NOTHING like if you do it when they are older.

Sine I am involved in dog sports, I would never remove a dog's dew claws. Nor would I want to purchase a pup with dew claws removed. The dew claws are important for traction on obstacles and on the ground during tight turns at speed. Dogs who do sports and try to compensate for the lack of dew claws, often sustain microfractures. There is a great deal of scientific evidence (I've posted the links here before) that, over time, these microfractures lead to more arthritic changes in the wrists of dogs who have had their dew claws removed over the normal population. Dogs that no longer have their dew claws, don't have that digit to act as a stabilizer. And we call it "removing the dew claw" but it's really an entire digit that is removed, not "just" a claw!

I'm sure it makes much less difference in the long-term soundness of the dog if the dog is "just" a pet. But I still wouldn't do it. To me, the reasoning that it can keep them from hurting their dew claw later, could be used on every toe on their feet! No one would consider removing ALL their toes "just in case"!

Yes, it's a bit of work to maintain the dew claws, but, IMO, that's part of caring for your animal. Dew claws are not an extraneous bit of fluff, they serve an important purpose on the anatomy of a dog. When they are removed, it is for human convenience or because people are well-meaning but not fully informed, not for the well-being of the dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sprorchid said:


> my male anatolian pup was the only one in his litter of 9 with rear dew claws. the rear dew claws are not articulated like the front. they can easily be ripped off during play. I had only the rears removed when he got fixed.
> 
> I don't believe in removing the front dew claws. all my dogs have had them, I guess that's why I think it's normal.


Yes, rear dew claws are less common, and USUALLY do not have bones in them. So the surgery is less invasive. They also do not serve any purpose unless they have bones and can be used by the dog. (a few dogs DO have usable hind dew claws, but VERY few) Personally, I'm still not sure I'd have them removed on an older dog, but would have no problem with a breeder choosing to have them removed on a newborn puppy.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

I am with Karen on this one, for all the reasons she has stated. Quite a few of our dogs compete in agility and the owners want the front dews left on. I have never removed dew claws, I find it to be an unnecessary procedure. The majority of havanese that I have brought into our program also have their dews. Never had a problem with them being there.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm Against. (and it's illegal here along with ear cropping and tail docking). They do serve a purpose, rarely get injured, and is painful unnecessary surgery for the animal. I find they don't need to be clipped that often and isn't that difficult to clip them every month or so.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah, I really anguished over the decision to remove my Oz's rear dew claws. I'm of the mind 'that's how God made 'em'.... but he is a major player, and is crazy fast when he runs ( my only skinny dog). 

His litter was rescued at 4 days old, up in WA, and I didn't get him till 9 wks old. I do think it'd be the best to have it done as pups.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Mine all have theirs but one of my Shih Tzu's had one get ripped, don't know on what or how but he had to have anesthesia to remove it and he was on antibiotics for a long time. I use a nail grinder for the dew claws.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the education. I didn't know dew claws served any purpose. Now that I do, I'll think differently of them. Because I didn't know better, they were just an irritant to me when trying to grind them. Truly, thank you.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies...mine all have their dew claws and I never gave it a second thought as I just clip them off with a nail clipper as regular grooming the same as the rest of their claws. I too firmly believe they need them for all of the reasons others added. 

What sparked the question was that someone recently made a comment to me that only "good caring breeders" remove them and we had a bit of a debate about that so I wanted others opinions. Actually it was a breeder who made the comment adding they don't "cut corners" when it comes to their pupsters.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I have the worst time trimming Jack's dew claws. They are curly and grow into a circle. I gave up and had the vet do it. I don't have a grinder. Does a grinder work better?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> I have the worst time trimming Jack's dew claws. They are curly and grow into a circle. I gave up and had the vet do it. I don't have a grinder. Does a grinder work better?


Yes, most of them tend to grow in a circle, and if not trimmed regularly, can actually grow all the way around and pierce the dog's leg. So it IS important to attend to them.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

They don't bother me, but if I had to choose, I would say, DON'T Remove them. Bumi doesn't have them and I really do not know if his were removed at birth or he just never had them. Toby has them and I am OK grooming him. I cut his nails and comb around the thumb. Is not the easiest, but is not something that requires an additional 1 hr in the gooming process.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> They don't bother me, but if I had to choose, I would say, DON'T Remove them. Bumi doesn't have them and I really do not know if his were removed at birth or he just never had them. Toby has them and I am OK grooming him. I cut his nails and comb around the thumb. Is not the easiest, but is not something that requires an additional 1 hr in the gooming process.


I think they were probably removed. I think it's rare for a dog NOT to be born with front dew claws.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.caninesports.com/DewClawExplanation.pdf

http://mokidocavaliers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/WithAFlickOfTheWrist.pdf

http://www.vetinfo.com/dog-dew-claw-removal.html#b


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

krandall said:


> By the time they are getting neutered or spayed, it is WAY too late to remove dew claws just for convenience sake. By that point, it is major, painful, surgery, like declawing a cat.
> 
> If it's going to be done, it needs to be done when they are newborns. At that point, they do not have as much blood flow, and the bones have not hardened. I do not believe that it's not painful, but NOTHING like if you do it when they are older.
> 
> ...


Great information Karen - thank you. My puppies have their dew claws, and I wasn't thinking of having them removed, but it is good to know about their actual function and the troubles that can occur when they are removed.


----------

